# Rental Cable Nightmares



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I received an emergency call today from a h/o who said he rented a cable and got it stuck. I went out there and he had attempted to pull the cable out of a 4" san tee by hooking the cable to his truck.:no: As suggested by the "plumber" at Home Cheapo. The san tee was on an outside vent stack:blink: Key word was. The vent pulled apart, the kitchen sink pulled apart and I got to spend 8 hours fixing it all:laughing: You have to love this recession sometimes. Get this he paid $400 for the rental and the cable that he messed up. I told him I would have had it clear for $98. I was able to free up his cable by running my flat blade alongside his cable and clearing the roots off his cable. My bill for the rest of the work was $1,800. Keep renting that equipment Home Cheapo:thumbup: I told the h/o to leave all plumbing to the professionals only. His wife kept laughing at him with the I told you so look. Good Day:thumbsup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

What a freakin' moron.:no: I see it all the time, people HATE to pay a professional to fix their plumbing, but they'll gladly try to DIY and then screw it all up and have to pay the plumber big money to fix their mistakes. Dumbasses.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A while back I get sent to a call for a clogged main.
3 young kids in the house and the guys wife is telling me that her husband has been trying for a week and a 1/2 to clear it.

I give the price and she calls her husband...
To much!
He's gonna keep trying to DIY it...

I got a feeling the home life isn't gonna be pretty...
She wasn't looking like a happy wife when he said that....:no:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> A while back I get sent to a call for a clogged main.
> 3 young kids in the house and the guys wife is telling me that her husband has been trying for a week and a 1/2 to clear it.
> 
> I give the price and she calls her husband...
> ...


Man, how can you tell your wife and kids you won't pay to get the toilet working? hehehe I guess everything has a price and that guy feels like working drains isn't worth much. :blink:

Plumber Jim


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Man, how can you tell your wife and kids you won't pay to get the toilet working? hehehe I guess everything has a price and that guy feels like working drains isn't worth much. :blink:
> 
> Plumber Jim


The lawyer will probably have him paying for it till the kids are 18...:laughing:


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Redwood,you should hook up with her and let him work for you.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

When I started out yrs ago I left cards at rental shops .No homeys in those days.I returned a 5$ bill to the rental guys who put their name on my card when they got a machine back torn up or a customer with a cast on his arm .It worked then guess it would now $$ ((((( today is slow, I am going to rebuild my gorlitz feeder clean it and replace all bearings (and while i am piddleing around I think I will check my anode rod) todays reading got me thinking lol


----------

